# Roy Hibbert working with Kareem Abdul-Jabbar



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Hall of Fame center Kareem Abdul-Jabbar announced on Instagram he will be working with Indiana Pacers center Roy Hibbert to improve his post game.
> 
> Hibbert, 27, averaged 9.3 points and 5.5 rebounds per game during Indiana's playoff run last season. His play matched the Pacers' nosedive following the All-Star break, and he has reportedly been mentioned in trade discussions. The Pacers finished first in the Eastern Conference at 56-26, but struggled during the playoffs, ultimately losing to the Miami Heat in the Eastern Conference finals.
> 
> Abdul-Jabbar, the NBA's all-time leading scorer, previously coached for the Los Angeles Lakers. He worked closely with center Andrew Bynum early in his career.


http://www.si.com/nba/2014/07/23/indiana-pacers-roy-hibbert-kareem-abdul-jabbar


----------

